# Outlook 2007 Keeps Reinstalling/Reconfiguring



## NCPrius (Apr 28, 2008)

Outlook 2007 has worked fine since I installed it many months ago but now the Reinstall window appears followed by the Reconfigure window when I try to send an email and randomly, at other times, while Outlook is open. Outlook works okay but it has to go through these reinstall/reconfigure steps first. I've tried the usual steps such as Office's Repair feature. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## diggerdave (Jan 17, 2009)

Did you ever get this issue resolved? I'm having the same problems.


----------



## NCPrius (Apr 28, 2008)

I had to reinstall Vista (used a Clean install versus the upgrade from XP I did first). It also solved some other problems with the registry. Not the best answer but that's what I finally had to do.


----------



## azmak (Jun 19, 2008)

check if you have 2 versions of office installed on your system. uninstall all office applications and then do a clean install of office.


----------



## artincanada (Apr 16, 2009)

Office re-configuring 2007 2003 maybe 2010
back up registry with say regedit

open HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT and scroll extensions down to

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT.pip

Change permissions to full control on .pip remove if need be
when done just start office program say excel..

A new .pip will be created..all hassle gone


----------

